
Depression - dnasc
How to treat recursive depression?
======
drjannakoretz
As a psychologist, I would say if you are experiencing recurring depression,
meeting with a professional is the best next step. Here's a short guide on how
to find a therapist if you're not sure how to begin.

[https://azimuthpsych.com/articles-and-ebooks/how-to-find-
a-t...](https://azimuthpsych.com/articles-and-ebooks/how-to-find-a-therapist)

NAMI [https://www.nami.org/](https://www.nami.org/) also has a lot of great
resources both online and local to you.

------
ryanmercer
[https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/](https://suicidepreventionlifeline.org/)

[https://www.columbusrecoverycenter.com/depression-
resource-g...](https://www.columbusrecoverycenter.com/depression-resource-
guide/)

[https://nndc.org/resource-links/](https://nndc.org/resource-links/)

[https://www.everydayhealth.com/depression/guide/resources/](https://www.everydayhealth.com/depression/guide/resources/)

------
mhkool
[https://www.brokenbrain.com/](https://www.brokenbrain.com/)

------
brudgers
In a clinical setting. A good starting point is talking with a licensed
clinical therapist and working from there.

